# Rock/Metal music fans...wedding music!



## aly888

So I was just browsing YouTube for a decent piano version of mine and OH's 'song' so we can use it at our wedding, and I remember seeing a few brides on here who were rock fans, and I came across this girl!! she is friggin amazing, even if some of the versions are still a bit 'full-on' :lol:

https://www.vkgoeswild.com/

and dizzyspells, especially for you (I know you already have your version picked out but I thought of you when I saw this :lol:)...

https://www.youtube.com/user/vkgoeswild#p/u/30/FhbeNEtkgDs

But from what I gather, she will even take requests now (for a fee) :thumbup:


----------



## Linzi

amazing!! Wish Id seen this for our wedding! We were never totally happy with a couple of our song choices but this would have been perfect :) 

Ill recommend her to some friends though def :) x


----------



## dizzyspells

She is great!!Our version is a compelation by some guy in Poland I think :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i51kHAH8WEo&feature=related

But I actually really like her stuff hmmmm!:haha:


----------



## honeybee2

Chris Isaak/Stone Sour - Wicked Game - piano cover :cloud9: I found my song


----------



## aly888

dizzyspells said:


> She is great!!Our version is a compelation by some guy in Poland I think :rofl:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i51kHAH8WEo&feature=related
> 
> But I actually really like her stuff hmmmm!:haha:

She is amazing isnt she!! She is classically trained I think and just did this sorta stuff for some fun!

She hasnt done our song though so may have to put a request in :lol:


----------



## EstelSeren

If you're a fan of Metallica in particular then it might be worth getting some Apocalyptic stuff. They're a Finnish cello quartet that have done covers of a lot of Metallica stuff as well as a considerable amount of their own compositions, which also have a very rock edge! We used (well, would have if the music had worked! :dohh:) the Apocalyptica cover of Metallica's 'Nothing Else Matters' as our exit music.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ftz06I_j-k
This is an example of their original stuff:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfVqOZQVcJQ
and just because it's gorgeous and I love it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi1ArEPKlu0

Beca :wave:


----------



## aly888

OH would never allow Metallica at our wedding :haha:


----------



## subaru555

:rofl: throughout our meal in the background "Nothing else matters" playing along with quite a few others that raised a few eyebrows :rofl: who cares? It was our wedding and we loved every second of it :D


----------



## tmr1234

I love the Apocalyptica cover of Metallica's 'Nothing Else Matters' we was gunna have the proper song for me walking down to oh but think i will have to have this.
Me and oh are big Metallica fans and i have never found any cover of these i like as nothing is ever as good but i like that. I will have to show it to my oh


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

me and OH are BIG Iron maiden fans...I love this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRWwQYyUfPU

thanks so much for link....runs off to proudly show OH lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I lovveee this too. This is actually one of our songs

https://www.youtube.com/user/vkgoeswild#p/u/30/FhbeNEtkgDs

THANKS so much you have solved a huge issue for us lol xx


----------

